# Unterwasserleuchten - Brainstorming



## Rhabanus (29. Apr. 2016)

Morg, morg, 

mal wieder ein "Gehirn-sturm"-Fred, diesmal zum Thema Teichbeleuchtung.
Ich schwanke wochenweise - nein, keine UW Beleuchtung - doch, sieht klasse aus - nein, wie soll bei einer Foliendurchführung das dicht werden - man, dieses Foto einer Schwimmteichbaufirma zeigt einen beleuchteten Teich in der Abenddämmerung, wow! - Budget ist aufgebraucht, keine Lampen!! ... etc.

Meine Marktforschungsergebnisse fasse ich mal so zusammen:
a) UW-Leuchten, die in der Teich/Pool/Bassinwand eingelassen sind; schön hell und sündhaft teuer
b) UW Leuchten, die mittels Kabel in den Teich gelegt werden, Adapter ausserhalb des Wassers, Schnüre, über die man stolpern kann, Kabel ist meist nur einige Meter lang, enge Positionierung der Lampen zueinander

Unser Teich wird einen ~ 1m breiten Uferbereich haben. D.h. die Wand, in der die Lampen rein können, ist über einen Meter vom trockenen Ufer entfernt. Daher bis jetzt: UW-Lampen? Nein, technisch nicht machbar. (Bzgl. Maintenance = Lampen wechseln)

Nun kam mir letzten Abend ein Einfall. Im Bereich der geplanten Insel wäre es möglich!

 

4 Leuchten, in die PE-Teichwand integriert. (Wand durchgebohrt, oder alternativ eingelassen in einen integrierten, hinten  aufgeschweissten  PE-Kästchen)
Oben solls einen Holzbeplankungsbereich geben, zum Sitzen und Beine ins Wasser baumeln lassen. Da könnte man ein Segment hochklappen und an die Lampen rankommen im Falle eines Wechsels des Leuchtmittels.

  

Da fällt mir sofort aber wieder ein Problembereich ein. Die Lampen sind für gerade Wände konstruitert, die Insel hat aber eine Zylinderfläche. Da gibts einen unerwünschten Spalt:

  

Hatte auch schon überlegt, das so zu machen wie Jessika im Nachbarforum. Aber sie schreibt selber:
_"Die Lichter im Wasser habe ich in einem Leerrohr verlegt und die Kabel mit einer Überlänge versehen, damit ich sie zum wechseln über die Wasseroberfläche ziehen kann!_
_Funktioniert aber leider nicht. Die Kabel haben sich im Leerrohr verklemmt und bewegen sich nicht mehr!
Ich denke ich werde einfach im Zuge eines Wasserwechsels alle paar Jahre, die defekten tauschen!..."_
_http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...ben/19756-jessika-s-teichbauprojekt?start=150_

Hhhmmm. Jetzt seid ihr wieder dran. Mir schwebt was solides mit Hand und Fuß vor, idealerweise für ein kleines Budget. (bin kein Millionär)

Viele Grüße sendet
Michael


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Michael,
über das Thema habe ich auch schon mal nachgedacht, und war mit dem Angebot auch nicht so recht zufrieden. Ich bin am Ende dabei angelangt, dass es vermutlich am besten ist, sich auf ein Set festzulegen, und die beigelegten Kabel und Netzteil (sofern mit drin) nicht zu nutzen.
12V hat sich als ein Pseudo-Standard für viele LED-Sets etabliert, wobei es auch andere, insbesondere 9V (letztere recht viel im Billigsegment) gibt. Die kann man per Vorwiderstand/Zenerdiode auch an 12V adaptieren. Einen "Trafo" habe ich schon, das könnte so einer sein.
Zwischen Filterschacht und Terasse liegt bei mir bereits ein Kabel. An bis zu 50m würde ich eine 2W-Lampe anschließen (2x50m haben bereits 6 Ohm Widerstand bei dem dünnen Kabel), oder die Adern zusammenlegen. Alternativ kannst Du auch die klassischen Kupferlitze in der Erdkabel-Version nehemn, da habe ich bislang aber andere Preisdimensionen gefunden.
Die besseren LED-Lampen haben ein Gewinde für die vorhandene Kabeldurchführung, so dass ich eine passende einschrauben kann, wenn die Durchmesser nicht übereinstimmen. Bei LED-Lampen muss ich auch kaum Leuchtmittel wechseln, Reservelampen würde ich dennoch mitbestellen, da die Artikel sich ständig ändern (Lichtfarbe!, nicht nur das Design). 
Wenn Dir die Haltbarkeit wichtig ist, dann kannst Du das System perfektionieren, indem Du am Netzteil die Spannung leicht senkst, oder noch besser, mit individuellen Vorwiderständen vor den Lampen arbeitest. So weit meine Gedanken zum "Stromnetz".


----------



## Teich4You (29. Apr. 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Die Lampen sind für gerade Wände konstruitert, die Insel hat aber eine Zylinderfläche. Da gibts einen unerwünschten Spalt:



Den Spalt könntest du doch einfach mit einer Dichtmasse abdichten. Innotec?


----------



## Niklas123456 (29. Apr. 2016)

hallo Michael
wie wäre es denn mit eine LED Strip Leiste?
Diese Leisten gibt es auch in IP68 Wasserdicht.
Die Leiste selber gibt es auch in verschiedenen Längen und selber zu kürzen.
Mann könnte die Leiste mit einem Wasserdoppelklebeband Fixieren oder man macht sie an der PE Folie eine extra Leiste dran und fixiert dann den LED Strip dran.
Das Kabel von dem LED Strip kann du verlängern und mit einem klebenden Schrumpfschlauch dicht machen, habe ich bei mir auch im Wasser ist absolut wasserdicht.
Den Travo selber kannst du mit einem Erdkabel verbinden auch Schrumpfschlauch und den Travo in einer Kiste im Boden einlassen. 
Gruß Niklas


----------



## Rhabanus (29. Apr. 2016)

Niklas123456 schrieb:


> habe ich bei mir auch im Wasser


Hi Niklas, hast du die LED strip leiste oder den Schrumpfschlauch? Wenn du diese Leise hast, kannst du mal ein Foto davon machen (bei Dunkelheit/Dämmerung/ im wassergefüllten Teich)?
Mit LEDs bin ich sehr vorsichtig, da tummelt sich en Menge am Markt. Wichtig ist die Leuchtkraft und Lichtfarbe.... habe jetzt die LED-Leisten aus dem Baumarkt im Hinterkopf (die auch ein Vermögen kosten).
ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, wie so ne Leiste (`Licht-Strich`) im bewegten Wasser aussieht. Wie gesagt, gerne nen Foto.....
ich weiss auch nicht, wie das auf PE hält. Meiner Information zufolge kann man mit PE kaum was machen ausser schweissen.


----------



## Niklas123456 (29. Apr. 2016)

hallo Michael
HAbe ich bei mir auch im Wasser meine ich den Schrumpfschlauch KLEBEND! 
Schau Dir mal die Bilder an! Heizluftfön heiz machen bis der Kleber das Kabel komplett ummantelhat. danach abkühlen lassen und der Kleber wird Stein Hard! Das Kabel ist dann dicht. HAbe auch so 230 Volt Kabel im Wasser verlängert. aber natürlich mit FI!!!! MEin Teich ist ja noch nicht fertig, daher kann ich dir noch keine Bilder von der LEDleiste schicken, sorry. Gruß Niklas


----------



## Rhabanus (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo Teichianer, hat keiner schicke UW-Lampen installiert?!? 



RKurzhals schrieb:


> und die beigelegten Kabel und Netzteil (sofern mit drin) nicht zu nutzen.


Kabel würde ich verstehen, weil es oft zu kurz ist (paar Meter), aber warum das Netzteil nicht?



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Die kann man per Vorwiderstand/Zenerdiode auch an 12V adaptieren.


du bestimmt ja. ich bin elektrotechnisch ne Null. Mir schwebt eher eine Plug & Play Lösung vor (eben wegen dieser E-Technik-Bastel-Aversie...).



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Die besseren LED-Lampen haben ein Gewinde für die vorhandene Kabeldurchführung, so dass ich eine passende einschrauben kann, wenn die Durchmesser nicht übereinstimmen.


Kannst du bitte diesen Satz ncohmal für mich umschreiben, Rolf? (welche Kabeldurchführung, welche Durchmesser , ...?)

Ich schiele ja auf die Evo Light Wave Power LED:
http://www.genesis.de/shop/evo-light-wave-50.html




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z945zNoP76c_


Die müsste aber erst um 750€ günstiger werden (50€ habe ich für ne Lampe übrig, das waren mal 100 D-Mark).
Und zweitens müsste der Anbieter den Zusatz "nicht schwimmteich-geeignet!" aus seinem Propekt nehmen....


----------



## lollo (1. Mai 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Und zweitens müsste der Anbieter den Zusatz "nicht schwimmteich-geeignet!" aus seinem Propekt nehmen....


dann macht er sich ja strafbar, 
und dann die Aussage "hat nur eine Stromaufnahme von 50 Watt". Der gute Man(n) sollte sich vorher informieren über was er spricht.
Strom wird in Ampere, und elektrische Leistung in Watt gemessen.

Lass doch den Fischen Nachts ihre Ruhe, oder bestrahlst du dich Nachts auch beim Schlafen?


----------



## Teich4You (1. Mai 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Der gute Man(n) sollte sich vorher informieren über was er spricht.
> Strom wird in Ampere, und elektrische Leistung in Watt gemessen.



Das mag wissenschaftlich falsch sein, aber trotzdem hat es jeder verstanden. Nicht immer so kleinlich sein. MK macht gute Videos für umsonst. Was will man denn mehr? 

Ich persönlich würde zu Leuchten/Spots tendieren die über dem Wasserspiegel sitzen und bestimmte Highlights um den Teich hervor heben. Wahrscheinlich wird die Auswahl und Montage auch einfacher.


----------



## lollo (1. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das mag wissenschaftlich falsch sein


nö, sind physikalische Grundgesetze, und Falschaussagen tragen nur zur Bereicherung des Teichbesitzerlatains bei,  und gerade aus solchen Werbevideos.


----------



## senator20_2000 (1. Mai 2016)

So sah es bei mir letztes Jahr aus, als ich im Teichbau war, das ist ein recht einfaches Solarunterwasserbeleuchtungsset von eb** preis war um die 35€ das Set hat 3 Spots a 6LED. Die kabel zwischen Solarpanel und Leuchten ist 2,5m Lang gewesen. ich bin damit sehr zufrieden, da sie wirklich viel Licht machen. Die Leuchtzeit ist ca Max 4h , das sollte also reichen.
Ich hab sie bei mir zum in den Rad einhängbar gemacht, da die normalen Algen auch vor den LEDs nicht stop machen, somit kann ich sie einfach reinigen.
Bei dem system sparst du dir die ewige Kabelzieherei und nen seperaten Stromanschluß.


----------



## Rhabanus (1. Mai 2016)

@lollo
der link war nur als Referenz gedacht. Ich habe (noch) keine Fische. Licht soll hin und wieder abends zugeschaltet werden,wenn man gemütlich auf der Terasse sitzt oder nochmal Mitternachts einen Köpper macht. Wenn ich ins Haus gehe, soll die Lampe aus sein

@Teich4You
ich will die Leuchten idealerweise unter dem Wasserspiegel haben. Das Wasser hat ja andere Brechungsindizes (oder wie das auch immer physikalisch heissen mag...) als Luft. Eine Lampe im Wasser lässt die Wasserfläche wie eine `selbstleuchtes Glasstück` wirken, etwas prosaisch ausgedrückt. Diese Wirklung bekomme ich mit Licht ausserhalb des Teichs nie hin.   (OK, Wasser muss etwas sauber sein / bei grüner Brühe sollte die Beleuchtung, denke ich, dann nicht im Wasser liegen)

@senator20_2000 
die Solarpanel sind auch im Wasser? Die Sonne muss also einige cm Wasserfläche durchdringen, bis sie das Panel bescheint (Verluste?)? Ich habe ich irgendeine Möglichkeit, die Lampen zu schalten? Also sie auch mal am Abend deaktiert zu lassen?

Liebe Grüße an alle
Michael


----------



## blackbird (1. Mai 2016)

Hi Michael

wir haben uns damals von unseren Poolbauern zwei einbauen lassen, die in etwa so aussehen. 
 
Beim Hersteller - laut Angebot vom Poolbauer - finde ich diese nicht mehr. Haben damals 160 Euro pro Stück inkl Einbau beim Teichbau gekostet. 

Ich hab zur Zeit den Pool leer und gestern die Wände und den Boden "gekärchert" um die Algen raus zu kriegen und dabei auch einen Blick auf die Lampen werfen können, die ca. 50 cm unter Wasserspiegel liegen bei uns. 
Der Leuchtenteil ist wasserdicht und mit einem langen Kabel komplett herausnehmbar, so dass per Aufschrauben das Leuchtmittel gewechselt werden kann. 

Zwischen Leuchtenteil und Pooleinbau steht jedoch Wasser und verdüstert das Licht... 

Ich würde mich heute vermutlich nach etwas Anderem umsehen. Ganz sicher würde ich diesmal mehr Lampen einbauen, als nur die zwei und ganz sicher würde ich auf jeden Fall wieder Licht einbringen, einfach weil es sehr schick aussieht - sowohl beim Baden nachts als auch einfach nur so der Stimmung wegen.

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Rhabanus (1. Mai 2016)

Hi Tim,
danke für deinen Beitrag. Kannst du mir bitte noch folgenden Satz erklären:


blackbird schrieb:


> Zwischen Leuchtenteil und Pooleinbau steht jedoch Wasser und verdüstert das Licht...


Nach dem Foto zu urteilen, wird die Folienmanschette auf die Teichwand verklebt/verschweisst. Das Leuchtenteil schiebt man einfach rein, so dass der Flansch um das Frontglas an die Teichwand anstößt. Es gibt sicher noch einen zweiten Zylinder, in dem das Kabel verstaut ist und der das System wasserdicht macht.
Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, an welcher Stelle sich nun Wasser ansammelt und Lichtenergie raubt ... ?!?

Könntest Du ein Detailfoto schiessen, wie es gegenwärtig bei dir aussieht?

Interessant finde ich das Statement: Wieder Licht? - Ja. Und zwar mehr.


----------



## Rhabanus (2. Mai 2016)

Folgend nochmal eine Überlegung, Unterwasserlampen im Bereich der PE-Aufkantung, unterzubringen. Also nicht in der gezeigten Insel meines ersten Beitrags in diesem Thema. Man könnte ganz normale, preiswerte Leuchten nehmen, wie z.B. die hier, die ein Discounter diese Woche im Angebot hat.
Man schneidet ein Loch in die PE-Aufkantung und positioniert die Leuchte im Kiesbett. Vorteil ist, dass ich die Teichfolie nicht durchtrennen muss, was das Risiko einer Leckage birgt. Zum Lampenwechsel ziehe ich die Leuchte einfach an die Wasseroberfläche. 

     

PS. sehe gerade, dass die LED-Leuchte keine Niedervoltleuchte ist, damit scheidet sie schon mal für einen Schwimmteich aus. (Was heisst eigentlich "100-240V"? Würde die auch schon mit 100V laufen, so ich die Spannung von 220V auf diesen Wert runtertransformieren würde?)


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Mai 2016)

GuMorgen Rhabanus, also 100-240 V heißt, dass Du die Lampe bei uns mit den 240 Volt als auch z.B. In USA mit den 110 Volt betreiben kannst. Machen musst Du da nichts.
Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass Du nicht zu den Lernresistenten Typen gehörst ? 240 Volt hat am Teich nichts zu suchen.
Bau die Lampen ins Kiessbett, da kannst du schön nach Fertigstellung herumexperimentieren weil eben keine Bohrungen durch die dichte Ebene nötig sind. Orientiere die Lampen so, dass diese möglichst in Blickrichtung oder quer dazu sind. Richtig reinsehen ist nicht nett, ist sehr hell. Wie Du schreibst, willst Du das auch wegen der Optik und das empfehle ich Dir auch, es sieht in der Nacht einfach super aus! Bei uns liegen die Lampen etwas geplant auch nur im Wasser herum, in der senkrechten Wand hab ich Nischen eingebaut, im Garten auch teilweise die Hecken, Bäume, Wand mit im Boden eingegraben Lampen beleuchtet. Aus genau dem Grund wie Du schon festgestellt hast, dass die käuflichen Lampen schlecht zu verdrahten sind, hab ich meine selbst gebaut.


----------



## blackbird (8. Mai 2016)

Moin moin


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Könntest Du ein Detailfoto schiessen, wie es gegenwärtig bei dir aussieht?


Bin endlich dazu gekommen:
   
Bei der linken Leuchte sieht man Schwitzwasser innen und über die auf der rechten Seite brauchen wir glaub ich nicht weiter zu reden... 
Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo Tim,
der Metallring der zweiten leuchte sieht ja übel korrodiert aus! Ist das etwa auch Edelstahl gewesen, oder war es ein polierter/eloxierter Aluminiumring? Die Materialkosten sind bei den aufgerufenen Preisen für wasserfeste LED-Leuchten eigentlich vernachlässigbar, doch scheint manchen Konstrukteuren (bzw. der beauftragten Abteilung) das nötige Bewußtsein dafür abhanden gekommen zu sein. So etwas hätte ich nicht vermutet (ich hätte schon erwartet, dass die Lampe nicht nur wasserdicht ist ist, sondern auch korrosionsfest - wir sind ja nur im Süßwasser, und ab einer gewissen IP-Klasse sollten die Verantwortlichen auch an "gesalzenes" Wasser in manchen Pools denken).


----------



## Rhabanus (8. Mai 2016)

Danke Tim für die Bilder und Infos!
So recht vorstellen kann ich mir das noch nicht, wie die Funktionsweise dieser Leuchte ist. Da die eigentliche Lampe ja weiterhin wasserdicht ist, kann es sein, dass eine Gummidichtung leckt? (Sollte es möglich sein, vor dem Wassereinlassen morgen ein Foto der etwas herausgezogenen Leuchte - wie bei einem Lampenwechsel zu machen - wäre das super)

Zwei Fragen noch:
Hast du ne Lumen-Angabe (oder Watt-Angabe) deiner LED-Leuchte?
Hast du Reservelampen vorrätig bzw. gibt es schon standardisierte LED-Fassungen oder Lampeneinheiten? (LEDs sind ja sehr langlebig, ich habe selber einige Leuchten im Haus installiert, da steht aber auf dem Artikel: "Leuchte kann nicht von der Lampe entfernt werden" oder so ähnlich).

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Rhabanus (14. Mai 2016)

Servus,
im Hinterkopf geistert immer noch die Unterwasserlampengeschichte herum. Ich bin jetzt bei 7 Leuchten, die die 96m³ Wasser bei Nacht in prismatisch-mysteriöses Licht hüllen sollen.... 
3 In der Insel und 4 im Tiefwasserbereich. Die AUfenthaltsbereiche habe ich auch markiert, da sollte es nur wenig Blendung geben:

 

Meine Requirementsliste:

Lampenart LED (Stromsparen)
Spannung 12 V

Leuchtstärke 850 lm +/- 150 lm (vergleichbar mit ner alten 70 W Glühlampe)
Schutzart IP68 (Dauerndes Untertauchen in Wasser)
Durchmesser der Lampenfront max 12cm (15cm PE Aufkantung)
Material wassergeeignet (also möglichst kein Alu / hhmm, was sich die Hersteller bei Alulampen wohl denken mögen....?!)
idealerweise zertifiziert als "schwimmteichgeeignet"
Jetzt meine Suchergebnisse:

Mein Favorit

Favorit 2 / leider nur IP67

sehr schöne Sache / leider 150€
(da fehlt noch ein Einbaugehäuse, oder?)

[DLMURL="http://www.pooldoktor.net/shop/edelstahl-projektor-weiss"]ne Brummerlampe mit 1100 lm / leider 198€[/DLMURL]

Angebot aus dem örtlichen Baumarkt / leider nur Funzellicht? (270 lm)

Bin auf euer Feedback gespannt.....
Schöne Pfingsten!
Michael


----------



## troll20 (14. Mai 2016)

Also dein Favorit hat 80 - 90 Lumen unter Wasser werden es dann für den Betrachter evtl noch 50 als Rest sein 
Paket 2 hat genau den gleichen Einbau wie der erste, warum hier jedoch soviel Lumen stehen.....
Jedoch frag ich dich 19,90 12 Volt Trafo langlebiges LED leuchtmittel plus Steuerung Abdichtung Zulassung Kabel und und und. Meine Meinung neeeeeee
Nummer 3 , da kommt auch noch das Gehäuse dazu und wenn ich mich recht erinnere haben die immer Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit der Dichtungen gehabt. So das nach wenigen Monaten Wasser im Gehäuse stand.
Den Rest darf jemand anderes bewerten.


----------



## troll20 (14. Mai 2016)

Okay Nummer 1 hat 80 bis 90 Lumen pro Watt also mal 10.
Hätte wohl erst den Kaffee austrinken sollen  
Aber aus schönem Aluminium, wie lange das wohl die IP Klasse gehalten werden kann  .......


----------



## Rhabanus (17. Mai 2016)

Danke René für dein Feedback.
Ja, Nr 1 beschreibt die Lichtausbeute in lumen pro Watt.
Zu billig muss Qualitätseinbußen haben, da gebe ich dir recht. Aber Leuchten ab 300.....€ finde ich dann auch schon wieder überteuert.
Nr. 3, bei der du die Dichtigkeitsprobleme erwartest, kostet immerhin auch 150€.
Wie ich gesehen habe, besteht die Mehrzahl der Leuchten aus Aluminium. Ich habe im Hinterkopf die Idee, das Aluminium mit einer Schicht wie z.B. Teerfarbe (Isolation von Kellerwänden) o.ä. zu versiegeln.  ?!?

*Freue mich über Feedback auch von anderen Forenmitgliedern. Es haben sicher doch noch mehrere sich Unterwasserlampen gekauft und erste Erfahrungen mit ihnen gemacht, oder?*

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## troll20 (17. Mai 2016)

Ich glaub Rico @Zacky hat auch solche mal sehen ob er.reagiert


----------



## Rhabanus (18. Mai 2016)

Hhhmmm, sind alle im Pfingsturlaub, René.


----------



## 4711LIMA (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo Michael, ich versteh Deinen Kummer mit den Lampen, ich glaub fast, jeder ist davon genervt. Das billige Zeug ist einen Dauerbaustelle und teure Lampen machen preislich keine Freude - ich hatte auch das Problem zu lösen.
Beiliegend meine Lampe, ist komplett aus Edelstahl gefertigt, alternativ könntest das auch aus Alu herstellen und eloxieren. Beide Varianten sind ausreichend Korrosionsfest .
Im Wasser hab ich einen Spot mit 12 VDC 6,5 Watt eingebaut, im Rest vom Garten 230 VAC 4 Watt. Die Leistung ist vollkommen ausreichend.
Das Gehäuse ist so konstruiert, dass Du sozusagen beide Lampensockel einbauen kannst. Die Verdrahtung erfolgt dann über die beiden Skintopverschraubungen, d.h. jede Lampe ist gleichzeitig ein Verteilerkasten. Im Boden ist jeweils noch ein Anschluss für einen Schutzleiter, hab ich bei den 230 VAC angeklemmt, bei 12 VDC nicht.
Der Blendenring ist so, dass Du z.B. ein DN110 KG Rohr nehmen kannst und da die Lampe reinsteckst. Dahinter lässt Du soviel Raum, dass Du noch genug Kabel unterbringst um die Lampe mal angenehm über die Wasseroberfläche zu bringen - Lampentausch. KG-Rohrreste wirst am Ende Deiner Baustelle haben. Das Rohr ist gut, weil man damit die Kabel gut tarnen kann und wenn die Leuchtrichtung mal festgelegt ist, kannst da Kies/Steine/Tarnung darüberschlichten.
Ich hab was in Erinnerung, dass Du den Teich mit dicken Kunststoffplatten machst, da musst halt auch ein Rohr mit passendem Innendurchmesser an der Lampenposition einschweissen und vom inneren Boden gehst Du wieder mit einer Skintopverschraubung weg.

Abgesoffen ist noch keine, einmal ist eine LED ausgefallen, musst man halt tauschen.

Jetzt fehlt Dir vielleicht die Werkstatt um das in kleinen Mengen herzustellen aber vielleicht kommst Du mit Crowdfunding weiter. Ich denke mal, wenn Du ein paar Mitstreiter findest, ab einer Stückzahl von 60 bis 100 Lampen bekommt man das zu einem guten Preis zustande.


----------



## Rhabanus (19. Mai 2016)

Man, LIMA, das ist ja eine `völlig verrückte` Idee .... 
In diese Richtung habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Danke für die Infos und Bereitstellung der Daten/Zeichnungen/Modelle....

_(Das muss jetzt erstmal bei mir sacken. Crowdfunding, Lieferantenauswahl etc... hört sich erstmal nach einem hohen Energieeinsatz meinerseits an - ich muss woanders erstmal `Löcher stopfen`....)_

Hatte auch mit meinem Teichbauer ein kurzes Gespräch bzgl. UW-Lampen. Er empfahl diese hier.
Hört sich auch gut an. 12V, 120 LED´s, 7,6W/8,4W ¿ (Ironie), Lichtstärke 600lm, Kunststoffgehäuse, Kabel 8m, 55€. Lichtfarbe kaltweiss (6000-7000K), hhmm, weiss nicht, wie das wirkt, warmweiss ware besser....


----------



## 4711LIMA (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo Michael, die vorgeschlagen Teichbauerkunststofflampe würde ich nicht nehmen:
Wieviele Jahre soll das halten? Plastikding im Wasser
Wie weit kommst Du mit 8 Meter Anschlusskabel? Weitere Klemmkästen?
So eine ErsatzLed hab ich noch nie gesehen. Wo bestellen?

Mir sieht das nach einer weiteren Baustelle aus, Du hast aber mit dem Teich und Familie und Kinder und Freizeit ja schon was zu tun, oder?

Ich empfehle Dir, zähl mal Deine geplanten Lampen im Wasser und an Land und gib noch ein paar % an Reserve dazu. Es macht ja Spass seinen Garten zu illuminieren, die aus dem Weltall müssen ja wissen wo Sie landen sollen

Wenn Du mir die Stückzahl dann mitteilst, werd ich mal rechnen was das in einer Kleinserie kosten könnte. Ich hatte grad so den Gedanken, eine Serie aufzulegen und in Ebay einstellen ????


----------



## Rhabanus (19. Mai 2016)

Hi LIMA,
das Plaste ist mir sympatischer als das Aluminium, das ich bei vielen UW-Leuchten als Gehäusematerial gesehen habe.
Der Anbieter verspricht 30.000 h Einsatzdauer, da komm ich ja ne Weile mit aus. Aber ich gebe recht, das ist schlecht nachzuprüfen und wenn die Lampe im zweiten Jahr ausfällt, wird er mir keine neue schenken. Er würde höchstens sagen: "Oh, tut mir leid. die Leuchte haben wir vor 6 Monaten aus dem Sortiment genommen. Im Lager haben wir auch keine mehr ...."
Die 8 m sind erstmal sehr sympathisch. Reichen mir aber nicht, ich müsste noch Verteilerkästen einbauen und sie mit Aquariumssilikon ausfüllen/versiegeln.
Die kaltweisse Lichtfarbe - habe ich mir heute sagen lassen - ist wohl auch im Aussenbereich sowie unter Wasser vorteilhafter als die warmweisse. Sie strahlt weiter, bzw. das warmweisse Licht wird vom Auge als weniger kräftig wahrgenommen.



4711LIMA schrieb:


> zähl mal Deine geplanten Lampen im Wasser und an Land


 Insel: 3 / Schwimmbereich: 4 / an Land: 3  wär in Summe 10, erstmal so aus der Hüfte geschossen. Als Reserve würde ich mir denke ich kein Lampengehäuse ins Regal legen, sowas geht ja nicht kaputt....
Welche Leuchtmittel (Fassung) bieten sich da an?


----------



## 4711LIMA (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo Michael,
230 VAC
* defekter Link entfernt *
12 VDC
* defekter Link entfernt *

Das sind nur 2 Beispiele, entscheidend ist, dass bei 230 VAC der Sockel GU10 und bei den Niedervoltlampen 2 Pins sind, gibts kein vertauschen und der Lampenkolben muss natürlich der richtige sein. Die Lampe gibts von Philips und noch einigen anderen Herstellern


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (20. Mai 2016)

Also Strom im Schwimmteich ist immer kritisch und wie lange so eine Abdichtung hält, ist schwer vorhersehbar...
Von daher würde ich hier nicht sparen!
Nichts ist ärgerlicher, als feste Einbauten, welche dann nicht mehr funktionieren.

Ich bin über diese Lösung gestolpert und finde die eigentlich ganz "schick"
http://www.amazon.de/Intex-28688-Be...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0033SWSZ6
Kein Strom im Teich und kein Durchbruch durch die Folie da Induktionen.

Aber leider scheint die Haltbarkeit nicht die beste zu sein

Aber vielleicht gibt es noch ähnliche Alternativen. Ich würde in Pool-Foren suchen, da es dort bestimmt noch mehr Erfahrung gibt.




Knut


----------



## Rhabanus (20. Mai 2016)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Ich hab was in Erinnerung, dass Du den Teich mit dicken Kunststoffplatten machst,


Jau. Ich hab mal paar Bilder gemacht:
     
Diese schräge Uferzonensohle habe ich mal nur provisorisch hingelegt, soweit sind wir noch nicht. Aber du kannst hier die 15cm Aufkantung sehen, an denen hinterher der Kies liegt. Von der Seitenansicht her sieht man schon, dass es mit einem KG110 schon ganz schön knirsch wird.
Auch ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, wie wir mit deiner Konstruktion die 10mm PE Platte einbinden.
Die `plug&play` Lampen meiner Internetrecherche hätte ich einfach in diese Zone reingelegt (hnter die Platte; nachdem ich ein Loch in die PE Aufkantung geschnitten hätte). OK, das könnte man mit deiner Version auch machen ....


----------



## 4711LIMA (20. Mai 2016)

Das siehst Du jetzt zu kompliziert........

Lampe im Flachwasser
Im gezeigten Flachwasserbereich würde ich entweder das Kabel über den Rand legen weil das später ja durch Pflanzen oder was auch immer abgedeckt ist. Über den Rand legen ist allerdings technisch unschön, da kannst als Alternative auch 10 mm von der Oberkante und oberhalb des geplanten Wasserspiegels ein Loch bohren und das Kabel durchstecken. Die praktischste Lösung ist sicher Kabel über den Rand gelegt weil Du da den Ort der Lampe sehr spät entscheidest und etwas später die Lampe leicht umsetzen kannst - Lichtplanung ist eine schwierige Sache. Das mit dem Rohr ist halt praktisch weil Du das Reservekabel hier gut unterbringen kannst, ohne Rohr musst eine Schippe Kies oder Steine darüberschlichten

Lampe in Wand
Du hast PE und offensichtlich einen qualifizierten Schweisser auf der Baustelle. Da gibts zumindest von Geberit und sicher auch von anderen Herstellern Rohrsysteme die wie ein KG-Rohr aussehen aber aus PE sind und das sollte dein Schweisser an die Wand anschweissen können. Hinten verschliesst Du das mit einem Enddeckel und da machst ein Loch mit einer Skintopverschraubung für den Kabelausgang aus dem Becken durch. Alternativ dazu einen Bogen der bis über die Wasseroberfläche mit einem Rohr verlängert wird. Schon ist der wasserdichte Kabelausgang fertig. Oben tarnst Du das ganze dann mit Steinen, Sand, was auch immer.
PE Rohre hier:  http://catalog.geberit.com/public/c...1_100021&_ga=1.241002689.374801616.1463473141

Wenn Du nicht in der Wand schweissen willst, brauchst Du eine entsprechend grosse Tankverschraubung, die schneidest Du später an der passenden Stelle ein und machst dann mit normalen KG-Rohren - das sieht man ja nicht mehr weil im Erdreich - weiter. Nachteil ist, dass Du im Wasserbereich an der Wand entsprechend eine Erhebung von der Tankverschraubung hast - aber wers dann nicht anders kennt, wird damit auch zufrieden sein.

Und als Nachtrag, wenn ich meine, eine Reservelampe einplanen, dann denke ich nicht an defekte Lampen sondern daran, dass man dann beim Fertigbauen der Beleuchtung u.U. doch eine braucht weils grad schön wäre.......


----------



## Rhabanus (24. Mai 2016)

Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> Ich bin über diese Lösung gestolpert und finde die eigentlich ganz "schick"
> http://www.amazon.de/Intex-28688-Be...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0033SWSZ6


Danke für den Hinweis, Knut. Habe versucht, die Leuchtstärke rauszufinden. Im ANgebot steht nur "Die LED-Leuchte liefert mehr Licht als eine herkömmliche Halogenlampe.", was immer das heissen soll.....
In meinem Fall scheint das auch nicht so recht zu gehen. Der aussensitzende Trafo sitzt unter dem Uferbereich, wo ich so ohne weiteres gar nicht rankomme.... Wohl doch nur was für mobile Pools.

@4711LIMA : du hast mich gerade bei deinem letzten Beitrag etwas verloren.    .... Tankverschraubung ....  etc.    Ich muss mein Konzept erst noch etwas durchdenken, bevor ich in die große Diskussion wieder einsteige.....


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo Michael,
Knuts Vorschlag sieht stylisch aus, doch hat er ein paar Haken. Die Leistungsübertragung geht nur auf wenige mm, und die Stromversorgung (mit Netzspannung) dahinter ist nicht wetterfest. Das wäre für mich bereits ein "k. o.".
Ich würde die Idee mit den in den Rand gelegten spots (mit Kleinspannung betrieben) weiter verfolgen. Such' Dir dafür welche aus. Das Einschieben in PVC- oder PE-Rohr (um sie auszurichten, und vor "Zertreten" zu schützen, und um sie optisch "aufzuwerten") finde ich eine gute Idee.
Wenn es dann Modelle in der engeren Wahl gibt, dann helfe (hoffentlich nicht nur ) ich bei der Auswahl eines passenden Kabels für die Zuleitung, und einer zentralen Stromversorgung, wenn nötig.
Das Selbstbauprojekt finde ich interessant. Richtig konsequent fände ich eine Konstruktion, in der Blende und "Scheibe" aus Materialien mit gleichem  Ausdehnungskoeffizienten bestehen . Als Scheibe würde ich ein Glas wählen (z. B. Borosilicatglas oder Fiolax). Dies ist wirklich UV-unempfindlich , und läßt sich reinigen, sollte es mal zerkratzt, veralgt oder ... sein .


----------



## 4711LIMA (25. Mai 2016)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Als Scheibe würde ich ein Glas wählen (z. B. Borosilicatglas oder Fiolax). Dies ist wirklich UV-unempfindlich , und läßt sich reinigen, sollte es mal zerkratzt, veralgt oder ... sein .



...... Naja, es soll ja bezahlbar bleiben. Eine Stufenscheibe aus Borosilicatglas kostet bei der Stückzahl ca. 10 Euro Netto und ist nur dann gut, wenn der Aufbau so stabil ist, das überhaupt keine Verspannungen aufdrehten was aber bei dem dünnen Klemmring nicht möglich ist, d.h. Borosilicatglas bricht .
Wenn zwischen der Scheibe und dem Klemmring ein entsprechender Abstand ist, ca. 0,15 mm, dann stört auch ein unterschiedlicher Ausdehnungskoeffizient nicht. Das beschriebene Material für die Scheibe ist gut so, es passt seit 2013, ist im Wasser und an Land eingebaut. Am Land senkrecht im Boden, der Rasenmäher fährt darüber und Kinder nehmen auf Technik im Normalfall trotz Ermahnung auch keine Rücksicht.


----------



## Rhabanus (12. Juni 2016)

Mal etwas "Progress" in dieser Sache.
Habe mich mittlerweile für die Aquaking-Leuchten entschieden. Paket kam am WE an. Habe mit meinem Teichbauer gesprochen, wir werden PE-Dosen in die Wand einsetzen. Der erste Test in der Dämmrung war schon mal gut - schön hell....
(Bitte nicht so sehr auf meine mustergültige Algenblüte schauen ..)


----------



## Rhabanus (20. Juni 2016)

Nun habe ich mal die Leuchten an den Ort gebracht, wo sie hinterher mal stehen sollen (momentan noch `über`-Wasser!).
Ich bin soweit ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Scheut euch aber nicht, mir noch Hinweise zu geben, wenn es angebracht scheint.

Wichtig war mir, dass der gesamte Teich einigermaßen gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet ist. (An die Kritiker: Nein, kein Fisch ist momentan geplant). Zweitens sollte man nicht geblendet werden, wenn man auf den Terassen sitzt.

Anblick von Hauptterasse:

 

Anblick von Nebenterassen (Hecken-__ Laube und Filterkeller-Terasse):

      

Übersichtsbild. Lampe Nr. 8 kam am Ende noch dazu, da der Eingangsbereich sehr im Dunkeln lag. Nun kann man auch die Treppe gut im Dunkeln erkennen.

  

So siehts im Dunkeln dann aus:

 

Noch eine Spielerei, die vielleicht ganz neckig ist. Den Baum auf der Insel (noch ein Bäumchen) von unten anzustrahlen: 

  

Wie sehen die Leuchten *im* Wasser aus? 
So mit Algenblüte* (links) und so in meinem `Pflanzenaufzuchtbecken`, dessen Wasser relativ klar ist (rechts)

   

_(* ... Frank, wenn deine Klarwassergarantie später nicht funktioniert ...... dann .....)_


----------



## krallowa (20. Juni 2016)

Moin,
sehen klasse aus die Lampen und schön hell ,wo hast du die bezogen ?
Gern per PN
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Rhabanus (30. Juni 2016)

Mein Teichbauer hat mir heute paar Fotos einer Selbstbaukonstruktion zur Installation der Aquaking-Leuchten mitgebracht. Sie haben diese Lampen vor ~1 Jahr installiert. 
Ist auch ein HDPE- Teich, es wurde eine PE-Dose eingebaut und die dann mit KG-Rohr nach oben gekröpft. Der Styrodur-zylinder hinter der Lampe wurde vom Bauherrn selbst gebaut und soll die Lampe innerhalb der Dose positionieren.
So ähnlich denke ich wirds bei mir auch werden. Danke Frank für die Fotos!


----------



## Rhabanus (30. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte noch mal zurückgefragt. Die LEDs sahen auf dem Foto so aus, als ob da Wasser / Feuchtigkeit in der Konstruktion drin wäre. (braune/dunkle LEDs).
Ist wohl alles dicht. Auf der Frontscheibe ist ein Algenfilm, der noch nicht entfernt wurde. Und der Teichianer hat innerhalb der Leuchte eine verdunkelte Folie eingebracht, damit sein Fische nicht so sehr geblendet werden.     Rätsel gelöst ...


----------



## Rhabanus (17. Okt. 2016)

Moinsen,
es kommt wieder etwas Bewegung in die Sache. 
Habe dieses Wochenende die UW-Leuchten, die schon wieder 4 Monate rumlagen, installiert. 10,5° Wassertemperatur, bbbrrrr....!!!!
Ich hoffe, dass mein Elektriker demnächst Zeit hat (Verdrahtung, Anschluss aller Lampen auf einen Haupttrafo), dann gibts nen Beitrag in meiner Doku.
Hier paar Bilder von heute abend.  Drei Leuchten sind provisorisch angeklemmt.

         
LG Michael


----------



## stryker1 (12. Jan. 2017)

So, dann hole ich das Brainstorming mal wieder hoch 

Auch ich habe mir nämlich Gedanken gemacht, welche Unterwasserleuchten ich in meinen neu zu bauenden Schwimmteich integrieren will. Benötigt werden ca. 5 Stück.

Meine Anforderungen:

LED-Scheinwerfer (Stromverbrauch)
Niedervolr-Technik (Sicherheit im Schwimmteich)
Lichtfarbe steuerbar (weil ich mich nicht entscheiden kann/will, ob ich für immer warmweiß, weiß oder bunte Beleuchtung haben möchte)
möglichst flach (da ich den Scheinwerfer auf die Folie kleben will, bzw. einmörteln, um keinen Foliendurchbruch zu haben)
möglichst keine vielen einzelnen LED haben sollte, sondern großflächige/lichtstarke LED (ich habe mit solchen Strahlern von @Rhabanus nämlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich die einzelnen LED nach und nach verabschieden - meist nach der Garantiezeit...)

Heraus gekomme ist folgende Auswahl (nach Favorisierung):

[DLMURL="http://www.ebay.de/itm/232182311147"]Set mit sehr kleinen, aber leistungsstarken Leuchten (á 9 Watt)[/DLMURL], 8 Stück 75 Euro
kompakter (aber) länglicher 18 Watt-Strahler, Stück 30 Euro (+ Zollgebühren)

relativ großer und tiefer 9 Watt-Strahler, Stück 35 Euro
[DLMURL="http://www.ebay.de/itm/152338035758"]kleiner im Radius, aber auch 7 cm tief, 10 Watt-Strahler[/DLMURL], 5 Stück 35 Euro
Der 4. Stahler wurde hier im Thread auch schon genannt. Er ist sehr günstig, kommt aber wegen der großen Tiefe und der Halterung eigentlich nicht zur Montage innerhalb eines Folienteichs in Frage.

Da wären die anderen beiden Strahler deutlich leichter zu kleben.

Das 8er Set scheint sehr vielversprechend zu sein. Und was ist besser als 5 Unterwasser-Leuchten? Richtig: 8


----------



## Dr.J (12. Jan. 2017)

Ich habe in meinem Schwimmteich 2 Scheinwerfer

LumiPlus V2.0 V4A RGB 

verbaut. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2017)

stryker1 schrieb:


> da ich den Scheinwerfer auf die Folie kleben


und was ist mit den Kabeln - da bleibt dann keiner hängen und reißt womöglich alles ab


----------



## stryker1 (12. Jan. 2017)

@Dr.J Das du mit 2 LED-Scheinwerfer á 70 Watt, aber auch á 650 € zufrieden bist, kann ich nachvollziehen  Passt aber preislich und von der Einbautiefe her zu mindest nicht zu meine Anforderungen.

@mitch Ich vermörtel meinen Schwimmteich. Die Kabel verschwinden somit unter der Verbundmatte und Mörtel.


----------



## troll20 (12. Jan. 2017)

stryker1 schrieb:


> Die Kabel verschwinden somit unter der Verbundmatte und Mörtel


Und was ist wenn man mql was austauschen/ reparieren muss?
So unter Wasser denk ich.das blöd, oder


----------



## stryker1 (12. Jan. 2017)

Die Kabel verlaufen jeweils nur 50 cm im Wasser: vom Teichrand bis zur Leuchte. Die restlichen Kabel würden außerhalb des Teichs verlaufen.

Bis die kurzen Kabelstücke im Wasser verrotet sind, habe ich vermutlich ganz andere Probleme 
Wenn alle 3 LED in den Leuchten nach Jahren kaputt sein sollten, würde ich die ganze Leuchte austauschen: 50 cm Wasser ablassen und mit geklebten Schrumpfschrauch eine neue Leuchte dran löten. Wieder bissken Kleber drum. Fertig. 

Ich denke diese eher theoretischen Probleme kann man gegenüber einem Foliendruchbruch/Undichtigkeit in Kauf nehmen


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Jan. 2017)

Auch theoretische Probleme können schnell praktisch werden.


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2017)

stryker1 schrieb:


> Foliendruchbruch/Undichtigkeit


wenn ein Flansch fachgerecht eingebaut ist dann gibt es da keine Undichtigkeit - sonst wären ja die meisten Teiche schon leer


----------



## stryker1 (13. Jan. 2017)

Das stimmt natürlich, mitch.

Aber ob _ich _das fachgerecht verflanschen kann, steht noch mal auf einem anderen Blatt  Nicht umsonst lasse ich mir die Folie in der passenden Größe von Naturagart fertig verschweisst anliefern, statt sie selbst zu verkleben/schweißen... 

Ich habe jetzt gerade mal das 8er-Set geliefert und werde anschließend für die Nachwelt hier ein paar Fotos von dem fertigen Einbau machen. Kann aber noch dauern, denn Baubeginn meines Schwimmteichs ist Mitte April. Bis dahin werde ich aber Tests in meinem vorhandenen 3x3 Meter-Teich machen.


----------



## Rhabanus (15. Jan. 2017)

Hi Stryker, du könntest auch ein Leerrohr unter der Vermörtelung positionieren und im Worstcase dann ohne Beschädigung der Panzerung die Kabel austauschen. Ggf. auch von der Uferseite eine Dichtmuffe rauf, damit kein Wasser übers Leerrohr abhaut.
So ähnlich habe ich´s ja auch gemacht, auch wenn ich mit PE gebaut habe.....


----------



## stryker1 (22. Jan. 2017)

Den Beitrag hatte ich natürlich schon hier im Forum auf der Suche nach Unterwasserleuchten entdeckt 

BTW: Den Tipp, den du dort gibst, die Leuchten schon vor dem Einbau einige Tage ins Wasser zulegen, um die Dichtigkeit zu prüfen ist ein guter Tipp!

Ich verlege flexiblen Leerrohre durch, um Kabelbrüchen vorzubeugen und die Kabel im Falle des Falles auszutauschen:
https://www.sonderpreis-baumarkt.de...bel-en16-320n-10m-hellgrau-unterputz-leerrohr


----------



## Rhabanus (23. Jan. 2017)

Auf die Dichtigkeitsprobe bin ich eher zufällig gekommen. Hatte mich gewundert, warum so viele Blasen rauskamen, als ich die Lampe zu einem abendlichen kurzen Funktionstest auf die Schwimmteichtreppe gelegt hatte. Und hatte geschwitzt, da ich bei einigen schon die Kabel gekürzt hatte - im worst case wäre das der Verlust der Garantie. (Auch wenn das Kabel nicht unmittelbar mit der Scheibendichtung zusammen hängt) 

Dein Link, stryker, verweist auf ein geriffeltes Schutzrohr. Wenn du das Kabel gleich reinmachst und beim Wechsel später das neue Kabel an das alte knüpperst und ziehst (anstatt schiebst), mag das vielleicht gehen. Ich habe PE-Rohr genommen, welches innen glatt ist. Trotz eines Zugdrahts drinnen war das Einfädeln des Kabels (nach Beendigung der direkten Teichbauaktivitäten) ziemlich mühsam. Waren z.T. auch einige Meter bei mir.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dein Kabel dann an die Riffelungen anstößt und sich wie ein "störrischer Esel" verhält.....

Ist auch ein cooles Gefühl, wenn der Zugdraht reisst - wie einmal bei mir ....


----------



## stryker1 (26. Jan. 2017)

Kurzes Zwischenupdate: die kleinen LED-Leuchten sind geliefert worden und sind mega hell!
Das man die Farben per Blueooth/App einstellen und auch individuelle Farbanimationen damit programmieren kann oder die Leuchten zur Musik der nächsten Gartenparty automatisch animiert werden (über Mikrofon des Smartphones oder den integrierten Musikplayer), ist eine nette Spielerei 
Vor allem haben aber diese neuen CREE-LED-Chips meine Erwartungen bisher übertroffen.

Leider ist unser Teich zugeforen. Sobald ich das Eis durchbrechen kann, mache ich Fotos von den Leuchten im Wasser.

Man sollte die auf jeden Fall im Wasser betreiben, denn wenn man die länger an hat, werden die Leuchten sehr warm (jede Leuchte sitzt in einem schweren Metallgehäuse das gleichzeitig als Kühlkörper dient. Eine Wassererwärmer-Funktion hat man mit den 9 Watt pro Leuchte trotz der guten Energieeffizienz/starken Leuchtkraft also trotzdem noch


----------



## mitch (26. Jan. 2017)

stryker1 schrieb:


> denn wenn man die länger an hat, werden die Leuchten sehr warm


ja die Verlustleistung von "High Power Leds" ist nicht zu unterschätzen - wenn die zuwenig gekühlt werden sind die ganz schnell dunkel

da gibt es was zum lesen: http://www.ledhilfe.de/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=2729&hilit=Verlustleistung


----------



## stryker1 (7. Feb. 2017)

So, hier jetzt mal ein paar Fotos von den ins Wasser gelegten Leuchten in meinem "Sumpfteich".
Die Lampen leuchten allerdings mehr, als auf einem Handy-Schnappschuss bei Nacht darstelltbar. Mein algenverseuchter alter Teich trägt nochmal mehr dazu bei, dass das Licht geschluckt wird. Zur besseren Einstufung daher auch mal ein Foto von dem Teich bei Tag...


----------

